# Amateur Recovery Q



## amorse (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm thinking of changing from CWM 6 to TWRP, do i need to go back to stock and flash from ODIN, or can I just flash right over the top of CWM? Thanks!

(Rooted, unlocked, Beans 11 ROM)


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

amorse said:


> I'm thinking of changing from CWM 6 to TWRP, do i need to go back to stock and flash from ODIN, or can I just flash right over the top of CWM? Thanks!
> 
> (Rooted, unlocked, Beans 11 ROM)


You can flash it now, it'll remove CWM Recovery and be replaced with TWRP.


----------



## amorse (Nov 14, 2012)

Cool, thanks


----------

